# Couple of things dealing with PJ's Square One



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

Sorry I haven't been on in a while but I was very please to meet some of you at the store. I have an idea for any of you that are having a hard time finding live items and I hope it works out for everyone. What I would like is for people on here to tell me what they want that they can't get anywhere else or if they find it to be over priced else where. If there is enough demand I'll lt you know the price in advanced and bring it in. Let me know if you like this idea and what you would want. Oh and fresh water only. 

Thanks,
Brent
PJ's Square One.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

*Oh, another idea for any breeders out there that want to sell.*

Ok, if there are any breeders out there that are trying to sell nice items but having a hard time I have an idea. I will make a couple tanks available and if you want we can bring the fish in and put a code for your items. Then at the end of the month (or when they're sold out) we'll bring up the sales figures for your code and pay you out %40. We would let you set the price and give any other ideas like how we should feed them and treat them. Let me know if you want in and what you would want to sell.

Thanks,
Brent 
PJ's Square One.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I find the following fish hard to find; apistogrammas, Gymnogeophagus, Tanganyika shell dwellers, fancy Shrimp, and fancy plecos

These are expensive fish and not the bread & butter stuff most shops carry. I think if you could get a list of what you can get and at what price you can sell them for then you could do special ordering with a deposit of course.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

TBemba said:


> I find the following fish hard to find; apistogrammas, Gymnogeophagus, Tanganyika shell dwellers, fancy Shrimp, and fancy plecos
> 
> These are expensive fish and not the bread & butter stuff most shops carry. I think if you could get a list of what you can get and at what price you can sell them for then you could do special ordering with a deposit of course.


i second the apistos, i havent seen these guys for a while and if i do there all males, im been looking for a trio for some time now


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm going to 3rd apistos, other then cacatuoides. They are hard to find, especially since alternative aquariums closed down.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Horned nerite snails =]

EDIT:
Corona ones such as these;

http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/store/catalog/images/ClithionCorona01.JPG

Or at least whatever those are.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

I hope you will be able to bring in the following small livebearers:

1. Pure Class N Endler's Livebearer - must be pure Class N
2. Heterandria formosa (Least Killifish/Dwarf Livebearer)
3. Neoheterandria elegans (Tiger Teddy)
4. Poeciliopsis prolifica (Blackstripe Livebearer)
5. Phallichthys tico (Dwarf Merry Widow)

I will be very happy getting any of them from you.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Horned nerite snails =]
> 
> EDIT:
> Corona ones such as these;
> ...


YES im also looking for these too


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

djtbster said:


> i second the apistos, i havent seen these guys for a while and if i do there all males, im been looking for a trio for some time now


Menagarie has had a rotating stock of different types of apistos since mid summer.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

Chris S said:


> Menagarie has had a rotating stock of different types of apistos since mid summer.


i know, as much as i love visiting menagarie, its a bit of a hassle for me to drive downtown and find parking in the back street , last time i went was few weeks ago to check out the fluval ebi, saw fw apisto but no females


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hack02 said:


> I'm going to 3rd apistos, other then cacatuoides. They are hard to find, especially since alternative aquariums closed down.


Ok, I can bring in two different types of Apistos.

Cacatuoides (they would go for around $5.99)
Agassizii double red (they would go for around $15.99)

let me know and I can bring them in for the first Monday of the month.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Cacatuoides (they would go for around $5.99)

YOu should indicate what kind you can get your hands for (dbl/trple red, orange flash) and for either of these can you get both sexes?

Can you get any other types of Apistos as the two listed are the most commons ones around here (might be good for your store, but might not be what folks here are looking for)

Appreciate what your doing thanks, Tony


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hack02 said:


> Cacatuoides (they would go for around $5.99)
> 
> YOu should indicate what kind you can get your hands for (dbl/trple red, orange flash) and for either of these can you get both sexes?
> 
> ...


I have about 40 pages of lists to go through and unfortunately they don't give me enough info, only partial names. I'm going to talk to one of my distributors that may be able to give me pictures of everything they have so I can at least post some of those that are relevent.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Brent,


Can you see if you can get Neolamprologus Marunguensis. I would like some larger ones. 2.5" +

Thanks
Wil


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Brent

how about pinoy angelfish.

dp


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd love to see some killies


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd love to see some of the differant tatia species, dwarf driftwood cats. Also mouthbrooding bettas, some of the gobies from China, licorice gouramies and I second the killies and gymnogeophagus! Oh, and microctenapoma ansorgii and ctenapoma fasciatus.

For the guys looking for heterandria formosa, I have some!

Gary


----------

